# double cream



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

hey anyone have double cream regularly on keto an if so are you having a good amount to make up fats or just a small dollop .. i aint got any at home to look at the nutrition values on the back im looking to make up like 25grams of fat to one meal any ideas. already making plenty of use of fish oil capsules and am goin to introduce some olive oil but thinking of addin some double cream. Any help will be great.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm using it in everything mate. My meals are also 25g protein, 25g fat.

Try

1 yolk

2 whites

10g chorizo/salami

15ml double cream

30g cheese

scambled with the cheese melted over it.

Or

75g chicken breast

10g chorizo

30g double cream

30g cream cheese

garlic

fry the chorizo/garlic and add the d cream/cheese untill melted and pour over the chicken. both 25g f 25g p

Or try

fried bacon/egg/cheese

chicken/ fried brie

tuna/cheese ommlette

egg/mayo/cream cheese mixed up

chicken/bacon/mayo

tuna/cheese melt

salmon/egg/olive oil

chicken/chorizo/cheese melt

whey/egg/peanut butter/double cream pancakes

just be creative mate and enjoy the fat!!

I'm going to post my meals in a few days with pics to help others out mate.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

there some good ideas ... i basically thought i was starting keto because i was lazy and got my macros worked out online and i thought it seemed ok but after reading more my protein is way way to high and my fats to low .. so now im trying to sort it out so i can continue properly next week ... just getting figures rapped round me head at the mo regarding my fat intake so them food options help alot do you always have 50%pro to 50%fat per meal or is that just what you prefere?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I use it sparingly it adds up v. quick even a dash in coffee soon ads up the the whole tub over 2 days.

quick keto to lose weight

you bw in lb X 12 = total cals per day

then 1g protein/lb bw X4 = cals from protein

30g CHO- 120cals

rest cals made up from fat 9 cal per g


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

right so 176 pounds x 12 = 2112 so 704 cals from protein + 120 so i then need 1288 cals from fat? sound right?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Is 176lb your lean body mass? 1g protein per 1lbs LBM.

So if you 10% bf take take 17lbs from that.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

nah mate am 176 at 14%


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

For a diet you need to run calories at 30% protein 65% or higher fat

Cals per gram protein = 4

Cals per gram fat = 9

So if you run a diet with equal amount of protein and fats per gram value, the Cals work out right for keto

25g Protein = 100 Cals

25g fat = 225 Cals

Its a quick way to put meals together when doing the shopping.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

cheers mate i get the 4cals per gram of protein and 9cals for fat but i reckon i got my overall intake wrong by incorrectly workin my lean body mass out ... and what im not gettin is if im 176 pounds and 14%bodyfat what percentage do i need to take off to get my lean body mass .. sorry if im confusing anyone, i thought i had it sorted but clearly not.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

matt88 said:


> cheers mate i get the 4cals per gram of protein and 9cals for fat but i reckon i got my overall intake wrong by incorrectly workin my lean body mass out ... and what im not gettin is if im 176 pounds and 14%bodyfat what percentage do i need to take off to get my lean body mass .. sorry if im confusing anyone, i thought i had it sorted but clearly not.


You take 14% from 176 = 24lbs so you need 152g of protein and 152g fat mate for the keto.

Thats the same amount as need. Although i weigh 165lbs and have 8-9%bf


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

right cheers mate ..need to sort my diet out now as i recon my last one was leading me in the wrong direction .. thanks again


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

matt88 said:


> hey anyone have double cream regularly on keto an if so are you having a good amount to make up fats or just a small dollop .. i aint got any at home to look at the nutrition values on the back im looking to make up like 25grams of fat to one meal any ideas. already making plenty of use of fish oil capsules and am goin to introduce some olive oil but thinking of addin some double cream. Any help will be great.


should be good to use. I read keto menu for epilepsy people, double cream is often used.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

The first few meals seem alittle odd mate as you have hardly any protein compared to what your used to eating and loads of fat. You will soon get used to it and will enjoy eating all the fats mate!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Why get your fats from saturates when you can get them from Polys and Monos? Olive oil, flax, Omega Oil blends, Nut Oils, these are all better choices than Dairy fats. Just because you can eat fat on Keto, doesnt mean it has to be less healthy than it could be. Saturates in moderation are healthy but even though you could be losing subcut fat, the arterial hardening cannot be seen when you overdo it besides, there are sooo many health benefits from choosing the Polys and Monos, just a thought, after all double cream would taste better anyday, I know I tried it : )

p.s watch your sodium intake, a lot of the meals suggested here are heavy in sodium, Bacon, Cheese, Chorizo, it can all add up plus there are no veg there. You can keto with veg, mainly just the green ones though! but spinach is a great addition as is celery. Chopped celery added to Beef dishes, give it colour, texture and an onion like taste. Spinach neednt be boring, make it into Saag, which is an Indian curry, then add Chicken or Lamb. Veg is very important, you need the fibre, adding psyllium to shakes is a good idea too and zero carb.

SD


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

SD said:


> Why get your fats from saturates when you can get them from Polys and Monos? Olive oil, flax, Omega Oil blends, Nut Oils, these are all better choices than Dairy fats. Just because you can eat fat on Keto, doesnt mean it has to be less healthy than it could be. Saturates in moderation are healthy but even though you could be losing subcut fat, the arterial hardening cannot be seen when you overdo it besides, there are sooo many health benefits from choosing the Polys and Monos, just a thought, after all double cream would taste better anyday, I know I tried it : )
> 
> p.s watch your sodium intake, a lot of the meals suggested here are heavy in sodium, Bacon, Cheese, Chorizo, it can all add up plus there are no veg there. You can keto with veg, mainly just the green ones though! but spinach is a great addition as is celery. Chopped celery added to Beef dishes, give it colour, texture and an onion like taste. Spinach neednt be boring, make it into Saag, which is an Indian curry, then add Chicken or Lamb. Veg is very important, you need the fibre, adding psyllium to shakes is a good idea too and zero carb.
> 
> SD


Tbf i have listed dirty food/meals that you can eat as it seems like a cheat eating it..

I've been eating 1-2 meals like this a day and the rest of my meals the fats come olive/flax/eggs/meat/peanut/salmon and have veg/salad with evey meal mate.

Although i have been eating alot of cheese/spreads lol


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

s3_abv said:


> Tbf i have listed dirty food/meals that you can eat as it seems like a cheat eating it..
> 
> I've been eating 1-2 meals like this a day and the rest of my meals the fats come olive/flax/eggs/meat/peanut/salmon and have veg/salad with evey meal mate.
> 
> Although i have been eating alot of cheese/spreads lol


Gotta love those dirty foods! I was jealous reading that list, thought its what you were eating everyday! lol. Enjoy the keto, hope you get good results on it, though personally I would be very happy at your 8-9% BF unless I planned to go on stage.

SD


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

SD said:


> Gotta love those dirty foods! I was jealous reading that list, thought its what you were eating everyday! lol. Enjoy the keto, hope you get good results on it, though personally I would be very happy at your 8-9% BF unless I planned to go on stage.
> 
> SD


Thanks mate.

Well yesterday i sort of eat all the dirty foods as a ketto cheat day lol. But yeah i did think the exact thing last nite about all the soduim/sat fats and thought it was a little high compared to what i'm used too!

Good idea on the celery mate, i've only been having broccilli/salad.

You any know more low carb veg/salad mate?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Im about to have hot and spicy sausages with a coffee with double cream


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Im about to have hot and spicy sausages with a coffee with double cream


Try my pizza recipe i just posted in the low carb section mate!!

Pure sex lol.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

yea most my fats are goin to be from eggs/fish or fish oils but i have got a small amount of bacon in there and added a bit of double cream to bump up a whey isolate shake with evoo .. im reducing my bacon intake due to salt intake and such like but due to s3_abv ive got a betta understanding of my fat intake now i just did not have enough in there and too much protein .. but just one last thing some meals dont quite break down even, as in i may have a bit more protein to fat or fat to protein is this not good or am i just being para?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Keep the protein higher than the fat in each meal mate. You need at least 60% fat to protein ratio.

Your meals are the same as mine i think? 25g/25g so don't worry if you have 27g protein and 24g fat, as you will still have over 60% cals from fat in that meal.


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

yea got that mate thanks again .. best of luck with your diet al keep my eye on your progress!


----------



## Slayer_666 (Feb 7, 2009)

Read either of Gary Taubes books: Why we get fat and Diet Delusion (Good calories bad calories US). They cover the lipid hyothesis and identify that saturated fat is good for you. Saturated fat for one is utilised for hormone production ie testosterone and if looked at comparing it versus mono/polyunsaturated fats is a much more stable molecule (no double bonds - saturated) therefore less likely to form radicals. Also recent knowledge has shunned the thought of cholesterol (as the lipid hypothesis states, no correlation between cholesterol levels and arterial plaque) and go along the line of thought regarding systemic inflammation, CRP etc.

Given that we already have a poor balance of omega 6 to omega 3, why worsen it by eating more oils/nuts that contain it? Nuts undoubtedly are good for you, in moderation, but to obtain optimal absorption of omega 3, eat saturated fats. Especially since saturated fats have been around since the dawn of time, corn oils and other omega 6 laden brethren have not!

Another note, lard which is considered a 'saturated fat' is only 50% or so saturated, 47% of lard is monounsaturate - a high proprtion oleic acid that is found in olive oil.

If cutting carbs I would recommend double cream to bump up fats. I would also utilise lard/coconut oil/butter to cook with which will aid in increasing 'good' fats. Personally I use coconut oil, and fried eggs taste delicious cooked in it! Another thing - eat the whole egg! Why people eat 'egg whites' is beyond me, the nutrient payload is contained in the yolk 

Hope that helps, just don't be afraid of saturated fats - they are your friends!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

matt88 said:


> yea got that mate thanks again .. best of luck with your diet al keep my eye on your progress!


Thanks mate.

Same to you bro!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Slayer_666 said:


> Read either of Gary Taubes books: Why we get fat and Diet Delusion (Good calories bad calories US). They cover the lipid hyothesis and identify that saturated fat is good for you. Saturated fat for one is utilised for hormone production ie testosterone and if looked at comparing it versus mono/polyunsaturated fats is a much more stable molecule (no double bonds - saturated) therefore less likely to form radicals. Also recent knowledge has shunned the thought of cholesterol (as the lipid hypothesis states, no correlation between cholesterol levels and arterial plaque) and go along the line of thought regarding systemic inflammation, CRP etc.
> 
> Given that we already have a poor balance of omega 6 to omega 3, why worsen it by eating more oils/nuts that contain it? Nuts undoubtedly are good for you, in moderation, but to obtain optimal absorption of omega 3, eat saturated fats. Especially since saturated fats have been around since the dawn of time, corn oils and other omega 6 laden brethren have not!
> 
> ...


Nice post mate.


----------

